# pivot ball remover



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Who makes a pivot ball remover for pancars?
I borrowed one at the track last sat. wow what a neat tool!
He could not remember who made it ..


----------



## kevina250 (Aug 10, 2002)

You can get it at Bolink/RACETech. Saw some last week there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

Race Tech made one, it installed as well as removed the pivot ball.


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

I tried to find this on their site, but without success. Could anyone point me in the right direction. A picture would be nice. A nice set of installation pliers is made by Heli-Max and sold through Tower, but unfortunately they do not remove the ball cups. They are rather expensive at $32.


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

Lowest cost tool= 5/8 4-40 socket screw,plain 4-40 nut and servo saver adapter from large Kimb.Pull the pivot ball out of the arm into the ss adapter to remove-pull pivot ball into arm with ss adapter as flange under lower arm.Not as slick as the Racetech tool, but most of the stuff is probably already in your toolbox.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Pit-
Niftech has one for $4.95.
http://www.niftech.com/catalog/index.cgi?mode=3000series
Scroll toward the bottom of the page.
-George


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

calvin said:


> I tried to find this on their site, but without success. Could anyone point me in the right direction. A picture would be nice. A nice set of installation pliers is made by Heli-Max and sold through Tower, but unfortunately they do not remove the ball cups. They are rather expensive at $32.


Calvin,

Look on the racetech price sheet at accessories area I just saw it there.


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks Pepe, I guess I missed it. Found it. I had looked under the tools and accessories sections, didn't think to look under the price list. Thanks again


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

irvan36mm said:


> Pit-
> Niftech has one for $4.95.
> http://www.niftech.com/catalog/index.cgi?mode=3000series
> Scroll toward the bottom of the page.
> -George


 4.95 looks good to me thanks!


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Actualy our Pivot ball tool is $11.79. Made from steel and will never have to be bought but twice. First time you buy it then after your friend uses it and claims it for him/herself......lol

Plenty in stock and shipping a bunch to MSA tomorrow.

Part # R9020

Billy @ Bolink/Raceteck/Dragmaster


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

I have to get me one of those!


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I want to get one of these too. Maybe I should know but I don't...who is MSA?

RC


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

MSA racing crossville tn. big r/c dist. 931-456-0027
Should also be avail. at AAA model 423-323-1513


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

Like alot of Bolink/Racetech products, they may be hard to get right now.
Some online sites have removed Racetech from their listing. Racer's Edge may also make one. The homemade way works but the tool itself is easy and sure.

Checked Tower (items show discontinued) and Stormer has no listing for Racetech products. Wonder if one of the oval sites rc4less or one those listed here may have one in stock. Found one for $11.95 made by raceway mfg, site same as the racetech one.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Just have your LHS order them from MSA or contact them directly if you don't have a LHS.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Did I just see a Niftech part under $10? WOW...

Get the Bolink one, it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Kraig (Sep 12, 1998)

I just use the shaft of the sanding drum for the dremel. I just don't like carrying my dremel around just to remove a pivot ball though.


----------



## RickRussellTX (Sep 26, 2001)

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXM089&P=7


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

RickRussellTX said:


> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXM089&P=7


 Wrong tool dude.


----------



## drdale (Jun 11, 2002)

Plenty of these Ractech tools instock at AAA Model Supply. Just e-mail or call

[email protected] / (423) 323-1513


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Anyone got a link and/or picture of the Racetech tool?


----------



## hipplewm (Nov 9, 2003)

*Here are some Pix*

This thing is pretty old so disregard the rust  The ball will slide over the threads and the first shank fits perfectly in the ball and the ball rests on the flat collar.


----------



## MarkS (Dec 6, 2002)

I got one recently from Jakes Performance Hobbies in California (707) 586-3375.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I have the Niftech one ($4.95+shipping) and I do not recommend it. Once I got it I almost beat *myself* up with a big bat since I could have made the same thing for about 50 cents. Plus, it doesn't work that great.

-Rich


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks Hipplewm,

That is the tool I recently borrowed from a fellow racer recently... That is a really nice tool. I'd recomend it to anyone... and I beleive Billy W, when he said the only reason you'll ever have to replace that is... if someone doesn't give it back to you after they borrow it from you... (I'll add that you migt also have to replace it if you simply loose it...)

Thanks again... that's exactly the tool I was looking for when I started reading this thread.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

the one in the pics is the one I want too.Its looks like the one I borrowed too. uh oh here it is in my tool box.I forgot to give it back to him! ..just kiddin  It realy works smooth.


----------



## RunninFree (Oct 7, 2001)

Who makes the one in the picture? RaceTech?


----------



## kevina250 (Aug 10, 2002)

Yes it is a RACETech. They have plenty of them.


----------



## vwal (Nov 11, 2001)

I have the raceway one and it works awesome!!!!! And it looks cool being aluminum and all.


----------



## hipplewm (Nov 9, 2003)

vwal said:


> I have the raceway one and it works awesome!!!!! And it looks cool being aluminum and all.


Aluminum is cool and all, but when you live by the beach, aluminum just corrodes, and then it is trash. Steel will rust slightly, but 10 seconds with a dremel will fix that. Also when you put the blacking on it, it will hold up fine. Look at the inner surfaces of my tool, it is just like I bought it 10 years ago. You will also not be afraid to put a little pressure on the threads if you need to get a buggered one out. Just food for thought. Yes it is the Racetech one, I thin I paid $7.95 for it, but they are probably $17.95 now.


----------



## vwal (Nov 11, 2001)

I understand what you mean. The threads are steel on the Raceway one though.


----------



## i_set_fire (Jul 21, 2005)

i used one today and they are fantastic. cant seem to find one to buy though. anyone know where to find one?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

i_set_fire said:


> i used one today and they are fantastic. cant seem to find one to buy though. anyone know where to find one?


 IRS carries them now.

http://www.teamirsrc.com/caster.html

Part#: IRS1376

RC


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

raceway man also has a very nice one.. I was lucky.. i bought out an old racetech driver, and i got 7 in the buyout,, filled up my buds boxes with them, and no one asks to borrow on now he he..


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Pivot ball tool*

For those who race at Thunder Road, I keep the original Bolink Pivot Ball Tool in stock. Only $10.00; and, yes, supplies are starting to dry up. Just ask, next time you're in. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

rc4less has the IRS one now for $10

But i just use a long 4-40 screw, a kimbrough servo saver spline, washer, and a plastic 4-40 nut. Works great and had everything already in my pit box.


http://rc4less.safeshopper.com/22/442.htm?685


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

erock1331 said:


> rc4less has the IRS one now for $10
> 
> But i just use a long 4-40 screw, a kimbrough servo saver spline, washer, and a plastic 4-40 nut. Works great and had everything already in my pit box.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but Eric, yours is four pieces vs only 2 for the IRS one and requires more assembly. 

RC


----------

